# Which Beiter plunger length to get?



## Osmanthus (Dec 2, 2014)

All,

I have an SF Forged+ rise 23" with the arrow rest that comes with it. I am thinking of getting a Beiter plunger, but there are several sizes of it. Which size should I get?

Thank you.


----------



## 5 Arrow (Nov 20, 2015)

Go to the Beiter site and download their size guide. Do the math.


----------



## phillip0416 (Mar 21, 2016)

^ 

Also I thought they were adjustable in size??


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I have four Beiter plungers on my bow, and I find it confusing. I would need to get out the calipers and hope I choose correctly. As such, I get mine from my local store, or buy used from someone shooting an Olympic bow, since I know it will probably fit.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

phillip0416 said:


> ^
> 
> Also I thought they were adjustable in size??


They are highly adjustable but they have different shaft lengths, to accommodate different width risers. No other plunger that I know of has this.


----------



## Osmanthus (Dec 2, 2014)

I try going through the data sheet of the Beiter plunger, but I am still very confused. I was hoping someone from here can explain how to choose or which one to choose.

Thank you.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

O, 

I looked at the Beiter data and was likewise confused. 

Unless someone pops on here who has the solid skinny on what will work for you ...

I'd call Lancaster Archery (who sells these plungers) and ask John Wert (or someone else there who speaks fluent "Beiterplungerese") to tell you exactly which of these plungers will fit your specific bow. The type of rest you intend to use with this plunger may or may not be a factor ... so a full-stocked shop that sells not only your riser but also the plungers and rests may be able to answer your question quickly without all the speculation and digging about. If they don't know, they can certainly be asked to grab some plungers and the same riser that you are shooting, and try them out on it in order to give you a solid answer (and make a sale while they're at it!). Customer service is quite often alive and well for the polite asking.

If not, use the Beiter site's contact page and ask them which of their plungers will fit your specific bow. They may have compiled a list for this purpose. The sizing variations imply that they are aware of the various riser configurations on the market.

I'm a bit surprised not to see a generic fitting list for multiple bows on either Beiter's or Lancaster's site. Your question is the same one I would be asking myself, and I'd be on the phone pronto to get that question answered and the plunger in the mail.

Good luck.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I have seen a riser fitting list somewhere. Just can't remember where I found it.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2040639
Just found this conversation concerning the Beiter over on the FITA forum. 

You may consider posting your question again over there. Those folks use a lot of this type of equipment and someone may immediately know what you need.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.urbanarcherysupplies.com/index.php/bow-accessories/arrow-rests/plungers/beiter-plunger.html

http://onlinearcheryequipment.co.uk/beiter-button---still-the-best-53-p.asp

These two sites mention that the 17.5 - 23.0 length with the 5/16 - 24 thread configuration fits "most current risers" or is "standard". 

A bit more data for the mix as you begin to narrow it all down.


----------



## Osmanthus (Dec 2, 2014)

Thank you for your replies. I am also glad that I am not the only one confused with all the choices available. 

I wrote to John Wert at LAS, but he is not available until next week.
The reply I got recommended the short version of the plunger, the 17.5 -24.5mm (5/16-24 thread). I think it is 17.5-23.0 not 24.5mm, at least that is what is shown in the LAS catalog.

I will update once I get the plunger.


----------

